# Varanus Acanthurus



## Chrisreptile (Feb 23, 2007)

hey, im interested in getting some ackies, and i just wanted to get a bit more info on them.
i really like the patterns and colours of the W.A red form, Varanus Acanthurus Acanthurus.
how much would a young one of these cost compared to the yellow form?

what is the best method of housing them? pics would be great.

cheers chris


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump Up My Post


----------



## nook171 (Feb 23, 2007)

sandfire ackies go for around $180-$200 mark last time iv seen them advertised


----------



## Paul Atkinson (Feb 23, 2007)

Mark Wiltshire has some for sale in Melbourne, they are on Petlink and were listed yesterday. He is asking $250 each. I bought three from him 2 months ago and highly recommend him. He airfreighted them to Sydney for me and they arrived in perfect condition. I am in the process of organising another import licence as I am buying two more from him. They are very good looking WA Sandfire Ackies.
Hope this helps,
Paul.


----------



## Paul Atkinson (Feb 23, 2007)

*WA Sandfire Ackie pics.*

Here are some recent photos to let you see what I bought from Mark Wiltshire. They will give you an idea of what to expect. I am sure he will have photos of his own if you request them.
Paul.


----------



## ollieham (Feb 23, 2007)

awsum pics paul


----------



## scooby (Feb 23, 2007)

A good specimen can go up to $500. True sandfires can be hard to get. A lot of people will just say they are to make a sale. Viewing of the parents helps a lot.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks for that paul, they look awesome.


----------



## hornet (Feb 23, 2007)

what, people lieing to make a sale, never


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 23, 2007)

hornet said:


> what, people lieing to make a sale, never



LOL, would any1 do that. ive never heard of it *cough*


----------



## dazza_wilto (Feb 23, 2007)

haha, is there really people out there that would do that to make a quick buck?? lol


----------



## Magpie (Feb 24, 2007)

By the same token, you can get some very nice red ackies for a lot less simply because they are not "Sandfires".
Here's a pic of one of mine, the babies sold recently for $125 each, NOT Sandfire ackies though.


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 24, 2007)

I bought thee hatchies from southern cross, a month or so back. Their not sand fires but ill post some pics of them and their enclosure. They are really really active, and have a really big appetite.


----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

This is one of the hatchies from magpies clutch...i believe thats the daddy above?? anyway hes cool


----------



## hugsta (Feb 24, 2007)

Glad to see you bred yours mags, good on you. Cool little critters aren't they.

I have Mt Isa ackies and think they are one of the nicest forms around.........no, it's not a biased opinion. Will have to get some more pics of him and post them up. He s a stunning yellow and almost purple colour. I few people were quite amazed at his colouration when I removed him from his cage at the show and I managed to add another 2 people on to the waiting list for hatchies next year.

Cheers
Daz


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 24, 2007)

what are the different forms?
i know: sandfires, mt isa's and yellow qld's.
and what do each of them look like?

in your opinion do you think that the sandfires are worth that extra$$?
and thanks for the pics and replys.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 24, 2007)

Bump Up My Post


----------



## hugsta (Feb 24, 2007)

Not that I prefer mine over everyone else's, but I reckon Mt Isa's are the nicest. Here is a pic of my male.

Cheers
Daz


----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

do they settle down and handle cause mines crazy lol or are they only a look but dont touch pet?


----------



## hugsta (Feb 24, 2007)

Mine are really placid, they happily walk up my arm and sit on my shoulder, not that I handle them much. They will settle down well in capitivity and IMO are the best of the small monitors.


----------



## deathinfire (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey grimbeny, thats a very creative sliding tile idea youve got going there 

I too have ackies from southern cross, they sure are hypo little fellas


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 26, 2007)

i love the pics guys, they are making me want 2 or 3. lol


----------



## hornet (Feb 26, 2007)

there are also alice springs animals, probably the cheapest(start at $80) but also imo the least attractive


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 26, 2007)

deathinfire said:


> Hey grimbeny, thats a very creative sliding tile idea youve got going there
> 
> I too have ackies from southern cross, they sure are hypo little fellas


 
Yea, i really wanted to make a stack were tiles could be taken out seperatly and washed easily. 

Yea they are hyperactive allright and have really big appetites. I have finaly got them all feeding in a seperate box which makes feeding them much easier and less time consuming.


----------



## nocajudo (Feb 27, 2007)

i had 2 ackies i lov em


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 27, 2007)

kool thanks, does anyone know of anyone that sells the W.A red sandfire ackies?
and if so what price for 2 or 3 young ones?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 27, 2007)

bump


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 27, 2007)

someone must breed the red sandfires.


----------



## Tristis (Feb 28, 2007)

Mark has them advatised on petlink.


----------

